# iPad stuck synchronising one item



## mikebore (Mar 5, 2020)

I set my wife up with a new iPad yesterday and it has been stuck syncing one item for 24 hrs now.

There are five other devices signed in to Lightroom Cloudy on the same Adobe account. These other five all report 79,452 pics and sync is complete.

The new stuck iPad reports 79453 pics, so it seems to be trying to sync a pic which doesn't exist.

Unlike the desktop version of cloudy it is not possible to filter by sync status to find the problem pic.

I have tried signing out and back in again without affecting it.

Any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 5, 2020)

Lightroom Classic: Under Lightroom/Preferences/Lightroom Synchronization, you should be able to see an explanation for sync problems.


----------



## mikebore (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks Denis. But this is all Lightroom Cloudy not Classic. I do have Classic but sync is not turned on and I keep Cloudy and Classic well apart!


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 5, 2020)

So the only place I see on iOS/iPadOS to check for problems is to see if there are any exclamation mark on the cloud icon at top right.


----------



## mikebore (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks Denis. No exclamation mark there, just the usual moving dots on the cloud icon indicating that syncing is in progress ( but stuck)


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Mar 5, 2020)

Check the web version of Lightroom - is there any error album there?


----------



## mikebore (Mar 5, 2020)

pamcfarlane said:


> Check the web version of Lightroom - is there any error album there?



Thanks. The web version shows 79,452 pics with no error indications.

Think I am going to try uninstalling LR Cloudy from the iPad and starting from scratch, letting it download afresh direct from the Adobe Cloud. I set it up by restoring from a backup of her old iPad.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 6, 2020)

mikebore said:


> Think I am going to try uninstalling LR Cloudy from the iPad and starting from scratch, letting it download afresh direct from the Adobe Cloud. I set it up by restoring from a backup of her old iPad.


Great minds... that's exactly what I was about to suggest.


----------



## mikebore (Mar 6, 2020)

Thanks for the confirmation. Last night I signed out, deleted the app on her iPad, rebooted it, reinstalled and signed in again and it started downloading as expected.

This morning it had only sync'd 3000 of the 79000, but after opening the app it started syncing more. I have the "prevent from sleep" setting on but it seems like it only syncs while Lightroom app is on and is the foreground app.

Is it supposed to be like this?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 6, 2020)

Foreground app, yes. The OS kick background apps out of active usage.


----------



## mikebore (Mar 6, 2020)

Thanks for quick reply, so what does the "prevent from sleep" actually do?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Mar 6, 2020)

mikebore said:


> Thanks for quick reply, so what does the "prevent from sleep" actually do?


Page 347 of your Lightroom Cloud - Edit Like a Pro book - stops the system from sleeping so the photos can be safely uploaded


----------



## mikebore (Mar 6, 2020)

Thanks again. Always read the manual!

I have set the iPad auto-lock time to "never", Lightroom "prevent sleep",  Lightroom as foreground app, closed the screen cover (screen turns off), and it is syncing.

I should have set it like this last night.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Mar 6, 2020)

Excellent! I do similar overnight when on vacation (except I leave the lock time alone)


----------



## mikebore (Mar 6, 2020)

mikebore said:


> Thanks again. Always read the manual!
> 
> I have set the iPad auto-lock time to "never", Lightroom "prevent sleep",  Lightroom as foreground app, closed the screen cover (screen turns off), and it is syncing.
> 
> I should have set it like this last night.



Hmmm. It is much faster with the lid open and screen on. It synced 1100 photos in 15 mins lid closed, which is a fraction of the speed lid open.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 6, 2020)

Yep, prevent sleep can only stop it automatically going off to sleep, but can't stop you forcibly sleeping it (e.g. by closing the cover). I'd leave it open and plugged in.


----------



## mikebore (Mar 6, 2020)

The initial sync has completed and the total number lines up with the other devices and the web. No stuck item.

Now it is downloading the smart previews, a lot longer task.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 6, 2020)

mikebore said:


> Thanks for the confirmation. Last night I signed out, deleted the app on her iPad, rebooted it, reinstalled and signed in again and it started downloading as expected.
> 
> This morning it had only sync'd 3000 of the 79000, but after opening the app it started syncing more. I have the "prevent from sleep" setting on but it seems like it only syncs while Lightroom app is on and is the foreground app.
> 
> Is it supposed to be like this?


Unlike a "real" operating system like MacOS or Windows, these mobile devices are single threaded and only work when running and when the app itself is open


----------



## mikebore (Mar 6, 2020)

clee01l said:


> Unlike a "real" operating system like MacOS or Windows, these mobile devices are single threaded and only work when running and when the app itself is open


Not quite as bad as that.  With my wife's iPad Pro she can have Lightroom and Books multitasking on a split screen, so she can let Lightroom do its stuff while reading her book.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 7, 2020)

Apps can run in the background for a short while (used to be 15 mins, not sure if that's changed), but can get kicked out if something else needs the resources. Split View is great for this kind of scenario.


----------



## mikebore (Mar 7, 2020)

Thanks for the info about short period running in the background which seems to fit what I have seen.

My wife's iPad has now downloaded all 79K smart previews and reports all sync'd and backed up.

The smart previews are using 143GB on her 11" iPad. The same 79K use 128GB on my 12.9" iPad. Puzzling but not important. Maybe some adjustment will occur.

Thanks for all the inputs everyone.


----------

